# Wanted: Belt pulley attachment, Super A



## acepilot (May 28, 2004)

I have a PTO shaft on my 1949 Super A. Bought a Woods mower deck. Didn't know I needed anything other than a normal PTO shaft. I need what I'd call an AUX PTO shaft. The diagram from the local IH-Case dealer looks like I need another PTO shaft that runs 90 degrees to my existing one, presumably used to run those 4 or 6 inch wide belts in the old days. I don't need the pulley, just the housing and it guts so that I can get this right angle PTO shaft to attach the pulley that came with the mower deck. Any ideas where to find one??? I have the parts diagram I can email to anyone who has an idea, just so they can see WTF (what the f***) I'm talking about. All ideas appreciated. It may be a while before I can respond...leaving for vacation tomorrow AM (no power, therefore no computer and internet access until August 3rd)...


Scott
Bloomer, WI


----------



## spook291 (Oct 26, 2003)

Ask David -- partsman. I know that they have at least one for a Cub, and I think they may have some for the A and Super A.

If not then try John at JP Tractor Salvage or Tom at TM Tractor Parts. 

Links are on the Cub Manual Server.


----------

